# Need a new keyboard with lights on the keys.



## D007 (Apr 26, 2010)

I've had this microsoft keyboard for ages and it's always bugged the crap out of me.
I like it dark in my house so I need something that lights up, but nothing really bright, just a very dimly light keyboard "preferably blue", so I can read everything.
Doesn't need extra bells and whistles. Just has to have good key spacing "the one I'm using has the keys to close together, makes typing difficult sometimes." and it needs to be "dimly" lit. Bright stuff really bothers my eyes sometimes, I get a lot of headaches due to some accidents of the past.
Well if you can consider a guy trying to kill me with his car an accident...lol

Anyyywaayyy.. Please do feel free to let me know any good ones I can go with, tyvm. 
I was looking on newegg but there are so many freaking keyboards it's crazy.


----------



## exow2 (Apr 26, 2010)

You could perhaps take a look at this keyboard:http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/razer_lycosa/2.htm seems pretty decent and has the keys lit in blue.


----------



## Binge (Apr 26, 2010)

logitec illuminated keyboard.


----------



## erocker (Apr 26, 2010)

Binge said:


> logitec illuminated keyboard.



Do you have experience with that one? I like the way it looks, but haven't heard much on it and my Lycosa is getting a bit worn.


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ahh, ty, was hoping for some purchase links but I'll see if I can track it down at newegg. .
That blue lit razer looks nice, very dimly lit.


----------



## TIGR (Apr 26, 2010)

I use a Saitek Eclipse, which has a button that lets you select bright blue, dim blue, or no backlighting.

The Lycosa exow2 linked to is excellent.

You said you don't need extra bells and whistles so I'm guessing you're not looking to spend too much, but it should be mentioned that good mechanical keyboards are worth it if you can afford one. Mechanical keyboards are more durable, give better feedback, and depending on the model can give you full n-key rollover (aka NKRO, search it if unfamiliar). As it happens, there's an excellent blue backlit mechanical keyboard for sale here on TPU (link). That Deck keyboard is the only mechanical blue backlit keyboard with full NKRO (if you use the PS/2 connector, not USB) that I know of and you don't often see them for sale.


----------



## JATownes (Apr 26, 2010)

It is not blue, but the MS Sidewinder X6 is an awesome keyboard.  I have been using it for over a year now and love it.  Low profile keys, removable keypad, loads of macros, and a "dial" to adjust the intensity of red lights, from off to bright as hell.  Great keyboard IMO, but like I said, it is not blue.  Good Luck.  

http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/gaming/productdetails.aspx?pid=102


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2010)

TIGR said:


> I use a Saitek Eclipse, which has a button that lets you select bright blue, dim blue, or no backlighting.
> 
> The Lycosa exow2 linked to is excellent.
> 
> You said you don't need extra bells and whistles so I'm guessing you're not looking to spend too much, but it should be mentioned that good mechanical keyboards are worth it if you can afford one. Mechanical keyboards are more durable, give better feedback, and depending on the model can give you full n-key rollover (aka NKRO, search it if unfamiliar). As it happens, there's an excellent blue backlit mechanical keyboard for sale here on TPU (link). That Deck keyboard is the only mechanical blue backlit keyboard I know of and you don't often see them for sale.



I like that saitek, the adjustable lighting is a very big deal to me. The price is very reasonable as well.
Seriously headaches are a big issue. The other one is very nice but i can tell it's way to bright.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 26, 2010)

What about a G11?  backlit keys and nice layout.  And the Saitek is a great keyboard too.  I used to own one before my G15 and had no complaints.


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2010)

Lol no idea what a G11 is. I'll look for one.
Spending 100 bucks on a keyboard is a bit excessive to me though.
I mean all good to those who own one, more power to you. .

But I play most games emulating keyboard strokes through a ps3 controller so extra keyboard functionality is not as big of a deal to me as it might be to some people.

EDIT: is it just me or does newegg have a lot of shitty keyboards?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 26, 2010)

http://reviews.cnet.com/keyboards/logitech-g11-gaming-keyboard/4505-3134_7-31995286.html that is a G11 its a LCD -less G15


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> http://reviews.cnet.com/keyboards/logitech-g11-gaming-keyboard/4505-3134_7-31995286.html that is a G11 its a LCD -less G15



Looks nice, now if I could find somewhere to buy these things from lol..
I don't use ebay or amazon due to some extremely bad past experiences though. 

30-60 dollar US, price rang is a safe bet.


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 26, 2010)

The Eclipse II offers 3 different colors and adjustable lighting.


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> The Eclipse II offers 3 different colors and adjustable lighting.



Have a link to one for sale by any chance? ty ^^


----------



## TIGR (Apr 26, 2010)

D007 said:


> Looks nice, now if I could find somewhere to buy these things from lol....



Some places to get the G11
Eclipse II
There's also an Eclipse III


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Some places to get the G11



Nice, cheaper there as well tyvm ^^


----------



## TIGR (Apr 26, 2010)

D007 said:


> Nice, cheaper there as well tyvm ^^



No prob, also added in Eclipse links with an edit, in case you didn't see that.


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2010)

TIGR said:


> No prob, also added in Eclipse links with an edit, in case you didn't see that.



That I did. , I'm trying to go for a back lighting that lights only the letters and numbers, some of them look like everything is just lit up. the less light, the better as long as it's legible. Does the g11 have adjustable back lighting? I may go with the saitek if the g11 isn't adjustable.


----------



## TIGR (Apr 26, 2010)

D007 said:


> That I did. , I'm trying to go for a back lighting that lights only the letters and numbers, some of them look like everything is just lit up. the less light, the better as long as it's legible. Does the g11 have adjustable back lighting? I may go with the saitek if the g11 isn't adjustable.



Yes the G11 does have adjustable backlighting, three levels I believe.


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Yes the G11 does have adjustable backlighting, three levels I believe.



Cool thank you once again guys. Always great input that is very much appreciated.
I'm torn between the logitech and the g11 but one or the other is getting bought today, so.


----------



## Binge (Apr 26, 2010)

erocker said:


> Do you have experience with that one? I like the way it looks, but haven't heard much on it and my Lycosa is getting a bit worn.



Yes.  It's solid, not very expensive, and has lasting quality.  It's got scissor switches for the buttons so it'll last longer than traditional rubber dome key keyboards.

::EDIT:: Here's a great video introduction to the LIK - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzQ-jewzvNY&feature=related


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2010)

Binge said:


> Yes.  It's solid, not very expensive, and has lasting quality.  It's got scissor switches for the buttons so it'll last longer than traditional rubber dome key keyboards.
> 
> ::EDIT:: Here's a great video introduction to the LIK - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzQ-jewzvNY&feature=related



I'm really liking that, you have a link to purchase it from Binge? thank ya. 
that very dim backlighting for individual keys and a thin profile are nice selling points.


----------



## TIGR (Apr 26, 2010)

Binge said:


> It's got scissor switches....



I didn't know that, thank you Binge.


----------



## Binge (Apr 26, 2010)

nevermind my previous post with a place to buy.  This is a much better option.

http://www.buy.com/prod/logitech-illuminated-keyboard/q/listingid/61339325/loc/101/209700703.html


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2010)

Binge said:


> I know it's an ebay link, but I'd trust this guy.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fed90b1&itemid=380222647882&ff4=263602_263622



Ok if you trust him I'll give him a go, thanks again everyone, that thing is going to look sooo pretty. 

Think I just found it at best buy. 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Logitec...8006405801&skuId=8986662&st=8986662&cp=1&lp=1
Yep, that's it, I'm going to best buy right now..lol..


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2010)

Binge said:


> nevermind my previous post with a place to buy.  This is a much better option.
> 
> http://www.buy.com/prod/logitech-illuminated-keyboard/q/listingid/61339325/loc/101/209700703.html



Lol too funny, you found the same one I did. 
OMW to best buy. 

EDIT: No , my bad, thats from buy.com, mine is from bestbuy.
I went into the store talking about "why is it more expensive than it was online" and they pointed that out to me lol.
Still was $71.99 at best buy. Totally worth it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 26, 2010)

G11 does NOT have 3 levels of backlighting, its just no light, slightly dim and dim. But its good enough for dark rooms. Bright rooms have enough light so for you to see the keys anyway, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 26, 2010)

Man Binge.. Why do I all ways go behind you! lol..

 I have the LIK, and I LOVE IT.. It's has a small feel, but a great feel when you type. The size, slim and short, make it a great size for anything under the desk. I don't feel so cramped anymore due to change to the LIK..


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok, I just got the logitech from best buy and let me just say.
This keyboard has no right to be this sexy lol..
So thin and just all around pretty in a new age kinda way. Totally a great buy, thank you very much for this recommendation. I am totally loving it.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Apr 26, 2010)

What about the g15? It looks nice, just like the g19 - the lcd.


----------



## D007 (Apr 26, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> What about the g15? It looks nice, just like the g19 - the lcd.



lol, to late I got the logi. 
but ty anyway .
it is, so sexy, hehe..


----------



## assaulter_99 (Apr 26, 2010)

D007 said:


> lol, to late I got the logi.
> but ty anyway .
> it is, so sexy, hehe..



Oh its only now that I see your previous post! lol!


----------

